# Office Hours: Michael Horton's "The Gospel Commission"



## Office Hours (Jun 8, 2011)

Office Hours talks with Dr. Mike Horton about the difference between the great commandment and the great commission and about the church's mission in the world. See Dr. Horton's latest book, The Gospel Commission.

To listen to this latest episode, visit: 
Westminster Seminary California - Resources - The Gospel Commission by Michael Horton:: Westminster Seminary California 

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
http://wscal.edu/officehours

Contact Office Hours:
* Call Office Hours at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
* Email us at [email protected]
* Follow us on Twitter and Facebook

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it. Also please encourage your pastors, elders, friends, and family to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Attending Escondido OPC
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------

